# Rec. Idea Quick Treats



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2007)

_We all know about prosciutto wrapped around melon, but try wrapping cubes of pears with it, or fresh peeled kiwi..Yummy_
_How about some cherry tomatoes, a small bowl of vodka, a small dish of your favortie curry powder, dip tomato into vodka then curry powder and pop in your mouth..emmmm, Then there is Italian sausage, cooked and drained, put in chaffing dish with a small amount of dry white wine and lots of toothpicks at hand _
_Like pumpernickle ? Spread camebert or brie on thin slices, put in hot oven to melt cheese then top with a thin slice of apple or pear..Just some thoughts, have any to add?_

_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, I was going to skip breakfast.. but now thanks to you I'm hungry!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Ok, I was going to skip breakfast.. but now thanks to you I'm hungry!!!


OOOOps  Sorry Pds  

kades


----------

